# What Type of Horse Do you Ride?



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

Thought this was adorable and needed to be shared. 










Which one did you ride in lessons?

I think I rode just about every single one.:lol:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I ride a mixed breed .. he he

equus trottus horrendus x equus randomus stoppus


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

All Of them hahaha lol Love it!!


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

LOL I think I've encountered every single one of these in my many years of barns and lessons. One of the horses at the summer camp I worked at falls into just about every one of those. 










His name is Luther, and I believe he was some sort of draft cross. It was near impossible to get him to go faster than a trot, but he was awfully fun to go swimming with. On our breaks we'd take him and some of the other horses down to the river and use Luther's ample rump as a diving board :lol:


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Non cooperative (as in, oh we are going into the arena? I'm not alive anymore.)
and ignoring.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Ink said:


> LOL I think I've encountered every single one of these in my many years of barns and lessons. One of the horses at the summer camp I worked at falls into just about every one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Smile) ... OMG, Luther is SO pathetically cute and adorable! Look at his poor little (big) body
...What a sweetheart! I definitely ran into a few "Luther"s in my days of riding only lesson horses. 

We had some truly incredible horses as well. They were all so special in their own way, as frustrating as they could be at times, because they made it their life's work (though I DOUBT they'd have CHOSEN SUCH if given ANOTHER CHOICE) to help girl after girl (& the occasional boy) learn NOT TO PULL ON THEIR MOUTHS, not to give them cues to pick up the wrong and thus most unbalanced lead, and not ever to fear anything, or that was THE PERFECT EXCUSE for them to do exactly, well, nothing we "asked for"...

A better education was never had by me than on the backs of school horses, may they ALL be PEACEFULLY retired BY NOW (was over 15 years ago when I rode my last goodhearted equine "instructor")!!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I ride the equus unstableuss... Lol


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Equus Lameus right now!

Then I got the Mondo Girthus and all three are acting like Suddenus Ravenous.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

non-cooperative! my mare can be awesome but she has fought me on over everything!! she is so stubborn and too smart for her own good


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

Equus Sudden Ravenous and Equus Ignorous everything. **** paso fino!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a few mondo girthus and a couple ploddus alongus. What about equus greenus stupidus and equus pushus buttonus, that's what I have the most of


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

mhfoundation quarters said:


> what about equus greenus stupidus and equus pushus buttonus, that's what i have the most of


 
i have one of those!!!! Along with randomus stoppus!

She sees something that is "different" she freezes, no matter what she was doing before hand!!! She almost needs a bumper sticker "beware of sudden stops"


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

This is too funny.
Sky is such a good girl, but if I had to categorize her I would say a cross between Equus Suddenus Ravenous and Equus Randomus Stoppus. We walk by trees with her mouth hanging open trying to get that one bite, and I've almost been sent flying over her head on several occasions, but I have yet to hit the ground.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I have come across most of these lol


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I have come across all of these and several more! I've only ridden lesson horses so I get quite a variety of characters :lol:.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

SarahHershey said:


> Thought this was adorable and needed to be shared.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I was very lucky little boy and was taught to ride on a wonderful Percheron that was patient, tolerant and did everything right (even when I didn't). Go, stop, trot, canter, gallop, jump, whatever I asked for was given by that wonderful horse. Even though I've never owned one (not best suited for my riding requirements), I'll always have a soft spot for Percherons, because of that horse.


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

Specs. Definitely the equs non cooperativus. I don't take lessons though.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Oooh, I don't know, most lesson horses I rode were plodders, but mine doesn't really fit any of those right now unless someone else rides her, then she's an equus ploddus alongus.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Equus Poopus


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Cowboy - Equus Mondos girthus 
Diamond - Equus Non Cooperativis
Oatsy - Equus Ploddis Alongist

And all 3 are a mix of SaddleBag's play - Equus poopis a lotis


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have an Equus Attentionus Deficitius

He also used to be an Equus Suddenous Ravenous but we fixed that problem!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I ride an Equus maximus time stalluth. This is especially true when he pretends he has to pee when he needs one of his unionized horse-breaks.


----------



## trafo (Sep 12, 2011)

I have been quite lucky regarding the two horses that I started to learn riding with. They all were well trained former dressage horses. One of them, a very nice 9 year old mare, could be called something like Equus Nonstoppus Canteringus though . Now I own one Equus Aristocratus - a gelding of very gentle and noble manners, one Equus Greenus and one Equus Carefulus Insolentus - kind of pushy, but in a very controlled manner


----------



## Mythical (Nov 23, 2011)

I was very lucky on my lesson last night and got _equus pushbuttonus_, but in the past I've had _equus wallus morius _(wall of death horse) and my lease horse is a cross between _equus saccus nervus_ (horse who's a bag of nerves) and _equus non-sitere _(horse who won't stop)


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

my pony is definitely equus suddenus ravenous LOL


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

They forgot _equus sudden random movementus._


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Mixed, I ride the equus trottus horrendus and the equus ploddus alongus.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Am I the only one here that has a sweet mare?


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Nope Gunslinger, mine is too!

Though, I must say at times I think she might be Equus Opinionadous! LOL!


----------



## xxisabellaxx (Apr 3, 2011)

mine's a cross between equus trottus horrendus and equus non cooparativus


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Equus pretend i have an itch and grab a bit to eat-ish


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I started young on a Shetland pony, the an old Morgan mare, then an Arab QH cross that I trained when I was 12, and now a breeding stock paint. The last two are my favorites and they are Equus Maximus Accelerus!


----------



## SRich (Sep 13, 2011)

This is great! The horse I ride during my riding lessons is definitely equus mondo girthus and equss non-cooperativus. :lol:


----------

